# This weekend I miscarried



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

This weekend I miscarried. I was 7wks pregnant. This is the second pregnancy I have lost.

I can't seem to accept it. I can't cry about it. I just feel guilt.

I feel as if someone took my insides away.

I want to shout 'Help me' but I dont know who to shout to so I'm asking here.


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

Becky, I'm so very sorry for your loss.









I miscarried this weekend also and I find that I keep rotating through a variety of emotions--I'm numb one minute, then crying the next, angry the next, then disbelieving, followed by feeling guilty.

I don't think there's any way you "should" feel--it's a traumatic experience and everyone responds differently.


----------



## LyndaB (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh Becky, I'm so sorry.























I know how awful you feel. Just remember to take care of yourself, eat well, drink lots and go ahead and let yourself feel the feelings when they come, which they will, sooner or later.


----------



## rebelgrace (Jul 15, 2004)

How very sad and difficult for you, Becky. I'll pray that you find courage and hope again. I have m/c 4 times, and I know how devastating it is. I wish it hadn't happened to you. Hang in there and know this isn't your fault.


----------



## suebearsmom (Jun 26, 2004)

prayers & hugs for you Becky.This is such a hard & terrible time you are going through.Give yourself time to heal,you are very vulnerable right now.Is there another mum you know of who has gone through it that you could vent with? Catherine


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

bs"d























If you need to talk we're here, and you can always PM me.


----------

